# ميــــن فـــاكر اليـــوم ده ؟؟؟ :()



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

سلام ونعمة

ايون زي العلوان اللي هو العنوان مابيقول

انت فاكر اليوم ده ؟

وياتري كنت بتعمل ايه وقت ماحصل ؟؟

وياتري كان ايه رد فعلك اول ماحصل كدا ؟؟

وياتري جريت ولا وقفت في مكانك ؟؟

وياتري جالك فوبيا من بعد اليوم ده ؟؟

شايفاكم ياللي بتزعقوا هناك وبتقولوا يوم ايه المنيل ده ماتنطقي وتخلصي:act31:

طيب حاضر هنطق اهو بس متزقوش الله:smile02

الحكايه وكل مافيها اني لسه قافله الفون مع اختي
وهي ماتتخيرش عني يعني لاسعه زي حالاتي:ura1:
قعدنا نفتكر ايام زمان وذكرياتنا المهببة:smile01

اوووم اااااااااايه من ضمن الذكريات
افتكرنا نجوي فؤاد
قصدي فيفي عبده
لا ياربي افتكرنا حاجه بتتهز كده:smile01



ايون اسمالله عليكم هو ده
*.. زلزال 92* ..
وده كان اكبر زلزال تقريبا يجي في مصر
وياارب مايعوده تاني:94:
انا مش عارفه ايه اللي فكرنا بيه
المهم افتكرناه وخلاص بقا

المهم انا فاكرة اليوم ده كويس اووي
مع ان وقتها كان عندي حوالي 6 سنين
شايفاكم ياللي بتعدوا علي صوابعكم وتحسبوا انا عندي كام سنه دلوقتي
عندي 27 يعني اقفلوا صوابعكم وارتاحوا بقا:smile02

المهم مطولش عليكم
قولولي طولي:smile01

اليوم ده كنا قاعدين في امان الله ولقينا الشقه بتروح وبتيجي بينا
طبعا انا مكنتش اعرف يعني ايه زلزال
فكنت فرحانه اووي فرحه الاهبل 
و كمان فاكره ماما كانت عماله تصوت بس انا مش مدركة اوي ايه اللي بيحصل 
المهم اختي اكبر مني بسنتين وقتها كان عندها 8 سنين
قالتي انا يومها جريت استخبيت تحت التربيزا
قولتلها ده علي اساس ان لو كانت العماره وقعت بينا كانت التربيزا هتحميكي يعني 
ماهي كانت العماره بالتربيزا هتطربق علي دماغك يافالحه:smile01

بس الحمد لله مفيش حاجه اطربقت علينا الحمد لله
واديني لسه عايشة وبفكركم بذكريات جميله اهو:smile02

حد عسول يجي يقولي دلوقتي يعني ايه المطلوب مننا في ذكرياتك السوده دي:smile01
هقوله المطلوب كتاتي:smile02

انك تجاوب علي الكام سؤال اللي في اول التوبيك
وخلاص علي كدا بسيطه خالص زي شكة الدبوس اهي:smile01

ملحوظة: 
مواليد من اول سنة 93 وانت طالع مالهمش دعوة بينا ياريت ويخلوهم في حالهم بقا وكفايه اللي جرالنا:smile02

يارب الموضوع يعجبكم
انا عارفه اني بقلب عليكم المواجع
بس معلش سامحوني بقا

فوتكم بعافيه:smil6:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههه
انا مكنتش لسة اتولدت
او كنت لسة ف بطن امي
يعني انا مش معاكوا ف الموضوع دا
لكن متااااااااابعة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> انا مكنتش لسة اتولدت
> او كنت لسة ف بطن امي
> يعني انا مش معاكوا ف الموضوع دا
> لكن متااااااااابعة


ياخساره ياميرا فاتك نص عمرك:smile02:smile02

منوره الموضوع حبيبتي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> سلام و نعمة يا حبي
> 
> ...





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> [/COLOR][/COLOR]​[/COLOR]



موضوع ذي العسل بجد يا توتة 
و مستنية ذكرى كمان 
بس ياريت اكون فكراها 
حرام الاجيال  اللي احنا ظلمناها معانا دي[/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

الله يحرقك يابت ايه الذكريات المنيلة بنيلة دى 
 كل اللى فاكراه انى كنت فى المدرسة 
وجرينا كلنا  على السلالم ووقعنا فوق بعض من الزحمة 
ونزلنا تحت مرضيوش يخرجونا قالوا انه خلص 
زعلت اوى ياعتها قولت يا خسارة كنا هنروح بدرى 
لا يابت فعلا روحونا بدرى 
طلعت برة المدرسة لقيت ماما مستنيانى 
اللى اصعب بقى التوابع بتاعته كنا خايفين موت منها 
انا فكرة كويس ان الناس كانت بتبات فى الشارع سهرانه وخايفة تطلع تنام 
وفى يوم فعلا حصل تانى 
اللى فاكراه انى كنت انا كانت اختى نايمة ولما الزلزال اشتغل 
ماما جريت على تحت وسابتنا 
وهى نازلة عمالة تقول قوموا يا عيال فى زلزال 
شكلها كان مسخرة 
المهم صحيت اختى عمالة اقولها زلزال وهى ولا راضية تصحى يابت زلزال قومى 
تقلو لا انا هنام يخرب بيتك هنموت قومى ولا هى هنا 
روحت ساباها وجارية ههههههههههه
كانت ايام ربنا ما يعودها بس فى نفس ذات الوقت حلوة هههههههه
طولت عليكى يابت معلشى بقى 
بس وايه يعنى ما انتى رغيتى اد كدا اشمعنا انتى يعنى 

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
لو افتكرت حاجه هأقولها 

متابع لذخريات القوم  *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> موضوع ذي العسل بجد يا توتة
> و مستنية ذكرى كمان
> بس ياريت اكون فكراها
> حرام الاجيال  اللي احنا ظلمناها معانا دي


برضو مش عايزة تقولي سنك
طب ايه رأيك بقي ان انا عامله الموضوع ده طُعم للناس اللي مرديتش تقول سنها في موضوع نيفيان:smile02:smile02

حبيبتي نورتيني بجد جداا
وهجيبلك ذكري تانيه قريبه علشان تكوني فكراها
ايه رأيك في زلزال تسونامي:smile02:smile02:smile02


رورو ايهاب قال:


> الله يحرقك يابت ايه الذكريات المنيلة بنيلة دى
> كل اللى فاكراه انى كنت فى المدرسة
> وجرينا كلنا  على السلالم ووقعنا فوق بعض من الزحمة
> ونزلنا تحت مرضيوش يخرجونا قالوا انه خلص
> ...


ههههه بجد موتيني من الضحك
اولا لاني تخيلت شكلك وانتوا واقعين فوق بعض من الزحمة:smile02
ثانيا اما جيتي صحيتي اختك ومرديتش تقوم روحتي سيبتيها وجريتي
طول عمرك نادله :smile02:smile02
بس بسم الصليب عليكي فاكره بالتفصيل مع انك كنتي صغيورة
انا مش بحسسد انا بحقد بس:smile01
وطولي براحتك يابيبي الزلزال زلزالك
قصدي الموضوع موضوعك هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> لو افتكرت حاجه هأقولها
> 
> متابع لذخريات القوم  *​


والله شكلك من مواليد  93 وانت طالع بس مكسوف تقول:smile02

بس يعني ايه الجمله اللي مكتوبة بالاسود دي ؟
اوعي تكون شتيمة:smile02

ماشي يابوب ومستنينك لو افتكرت حاجه 
ونورت^,^


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والله شكلك من مواليد  93 وانت طالع بس مكسوف تقول:smile02
> 
> بس يعني ايه الجمله اللي مكتوبة بالاسود دي ؟
> اوعي تكون شتيمة:smile02
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي طلع فخ صح يا توتة 
ههههههههه طيب هو انا كدة وقعت فيه ولا لأ هههههههههه
؟؟؟؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقي طلع فخ صح يا توتة
> ههههههههه طيب هو انا كدة وقعت فيه ولا لأ هههههههههه
> ؟؟؟؟



*دا على أساس انه كلامها دا صح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقي طلع فخ صح يا توتة
> ههههههههه طيب هو انا كدة وقعت فيه ولا لأ هههههههههه
> ؟؟؟؟


لا طلعتي اروبا ياموكا
وموقعتيش في الفخ للاسف
بس مسيرك هتقعي:smile02


بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *دا على أساس انه كلامها دا صح *​


ايون يابني صح اومال احنا هنا بنلعب ولا ايه:smile01


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 أغسطس 2013)

* انا متابع وهسجل كل حاجة  بالتفصيل  .  افتكر كل حاجة  باب الذكرات   ايوة قسم الزلازل  والبراكين  والحوادث  وتسونامى  
 فرع  زلزل سنة 92  ايوة وصلنا  لية  
 هسجل كل لحظة وكل رد فعل بالظبط 
  سؤال مهم الى الاعضاء . كم كلمة مهم  ذكرت فى الموضوع ؟؟   ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا متابع وهسجل كل حاجة  بالتفصيل  .  افتكر كل حاجة  باب الذكرات   ايوة قسم الزلازل  والبراكين  والحوادث  وتسونامى
> فرع  زلزل سنة 92  ايوة وصلنا  لية
> هسجل كل لحظة وكل رد فعل بالظبط
> سؤال مهم الى الاعضاء . كم كلمة مهم  ذكرت فى الموضوع ؟؟   ​*


هههههههههههه
ماشي يايوليوس مستنينك تحكيلنا علي كل حاجه بالتفصيل
هزة هزة وبركان بركان:smile02:smile02
واوعي تنسي التوابع انا بحذرك اهو :smile01
نورت^,^

  بس المهمممممم انت عرفت فيه كام كلمة مهم في الموضوع ولا لأ:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤال مهم الى الاعضاء . كم كلمة مهم  ذكرت فى الموضوع ؟؟   

ههههههههه انا عرفت 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاجابة تونس 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ماشي يايوليوس مستنينك تحكيلنا علي كل حاجه بالتفصيل
> هزة هزة وبركان بركان:smile02:smile02
> واوعي تنسي التوابع انا بحذرك اهو :smile01
> ...



*تقريبا  4 
  بس على فكرة بدون مجاملة انا عدوك  مش هجامل   اسلوب فى سرد الموضوع  بسيط وجميل ينفع جدا كتابة قصص بالسلوب العامة  لية مش تكتبى قصص درامة  مسيحية  فى المنتدى  
  وقصص الاطفال كمان هتكونى اروع فيها ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سؤال مهم الى الاعضاء . كم كلمة مهم  ذكرت فى الموضوع ؟؟
> 
> ههههههههه انا عرفت
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...



* ايوة دة الاجابات النموذجية ​*


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ايوة دة الاجابات النموذجية ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ههههههههههههه اى خدمة شوفتوا بقى من غيرى مكنتوش هتعرفوا الاجابة 
لا بس بجد يا يوليوس محدش خد باله من موضوع كام كلمة المهم ده غيرك 
احيك على ذكائك


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أغسطس 2013)

كنت لسة نونو في الوقت ده فمش فاكر حاجة

بس بابا حكالي ان اليوم ده كان هو عند ممته ( جدتي ) و الحتة الي هناك عشوائية

البيوت الي هناك كانت منغير عواميد

شوية طوب علي اسمنت و البيت كان من دورين

فبيحكيلي و بيقولي ان في بيت من البيوت دي اتهد و وقع

و الناس الي فيه كانو يعرفوهم

كلهم عاشو و الحمدلله اله يعيني بنت صغير عندها بتاع سنة كدة اسمها مارينا 

والدتهاه حصلتلها كسور و حاجات لكن البنوتةالعسل ديه تاوفت

و اليوم ده ( حسب كلام بابا ) كان يوم اخضر

و توتا توتا خلصت الحدوتة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سؤال مهم الى الاعضاء . كم كلمة مهم  ذكرت فى الموضوع ؟؟
> 
> ههههههههه انا عرفت
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


انا ابتديت اشم ريحة تريقه علي موضوعي الجبار
وكده مش مستحب علي فكرة:smile02
وعلي فكره اجابتك غلط مش تونس
الاجابه السودان لان الزلزال حصل في مصر:smile01


يوليوس44 قال:


> *تقريبا  4
> بس على فكرة بدون مجاملة انا عدوك  مش هجامل   اسلوب فى سرد الموضوع  بسيط وجميل ينفع جدا كتابة قصص بالسلوب العامة  لية مش تكتبى قصص درامة  مسيحية  فى المنتدى
> وقصص الاطفال كمان هتكونى اروع فيها ​*


ربنا يخليك لكن برضو انا هتعبرها مجامله جميله منك
بس اكتب قصص ايه يابني ده انا بكب اسمي بالعافيه:smile02

عموما مشاركتك هي الاروع:smil6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> كنت لسة نونو في الوقت ده فمش فاكر حاجة
> 
> بس بابا حكالي ان اليوم ده كان هو عند ممته ( جدتي ) و الحتة الي هناك عشوائية
> 
> ...


هو من ناحية انه كان يوم اخضر فهو اخضر الصراحه:smile01
بس نشكر ربنا ان كل اللي في البيت عاشوا
وربنا يرحم البنوته الصغيره

نورتني بجد يانونو ^,^


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الله يحرقك يابت ايه الذكريات المنيلة بنيلة دى
> كل اللى فاكراه انى كنت فى المدرسة
> وجرينا كلنا  على السلالم ووقعنا فوق بعض من الزحمة
> ونزلنا تحت مرضيوش يخرجونا قالوا انه خلص
> ...




انا ضحكت ضحك السنين بجد
ايه العيله الرائعه دى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

--------


للاسف محستش بالزالزال
لانى كنت نايم وامى اخدتنى ع كتفها وطلعت تجرى ع بال ما فوقت كان الزالزال خلص !


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا ضحكت ضحك السنين بجد
> ايه العيله الرائعه دى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


وانا تخيلت رورو واختها النايمة وضحكت حششد

ياخساارة فاتك كتير يلا تتعوض:smile02
نورتني يابطل^,^


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا ضحكت ضحك السنين بجد
> ايه العيله الرائعه دى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه كل واحد فينا عاوز ينفد بعمره بقى الله 
طب اعملها ايه هو ده وقت نوم طب هى نايمة ومحستش 
انا قولتلها وعملت اللى عليا وقت نوم ده حاجة تغيظ صحيح 
ده احنا فضلنا مسكينها عليها وقت كبير وكل شوية نفتكر الموقف ونضحك 
انا اللى ضحكنى اكتر ماما جريت وسابتنا وفالحة تقولنا ياعيال اجروا فى زلزال 

اهو عملت خير والله انك كنت نايم كنت هتتخض على الفاضى 
بس مامتك شالتك يا بختك مش زى ماما طلعت تجرى هههههههههه





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا تخيلت رورو واختها النايمة وضحكت حششد



يابت ده نومها تقيل جدا 
كان لازم ابيعها وانفد بعمرى العمر مش بعزقة يابت هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

> انا اللى ضحكنى اكتر ماما جريت وسابتنا وفالحة تقولنا ياعيال اجروا فى زلزال
> 
> بس مامتك شالتك يا بختك مش زى ماما طلعت تجرى هههههههههه


ماهو لو تخسي انتي واختك شوية كانت الست شالتكم
بس هنقول ايه بقي
قدر الله وماشاء فعل:smile02​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماهو لو تخسي انتي واختك شوية كانت الست شالتكم
> بس هنقول ايه بقي
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل:smile02​


ههههههههههه والنعمة خوسيسين خالص بس هنعمل ايه بقى باعتنا وجريت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أنا بأة كنت باخد دش بعد مشوار الكلية 

و عادتى إن الدش أو ما يسمى حاليا الشاور  بأقعد ساعة جوة : أستمتع بالمياه الغزيرة 

و أنا فى داخل البانيو و كمية الرغاوى لا بأس بها فى الحمام كله 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





فجأة لاقيت الماية إنسحبت من الدش وفى ذات الوقت كنت هأتزحلق فى الرغاوى اللى أنا عاملاها

و فى ذات اللحيظة أختى بتخبط على البابا : إطلعى يا إيرينى العمارة بتقع 

أومت إيه لبست الجلابية على اللحم الملىء بالرغاوى و طلعت من الحمام

أوم إيه بيقولولى كل اللى عملتيه إنك لبستى و بس ؟ مش تجرى تهربى ؟؟

فقولت لهم : لا أنا لبست عشان ما أموتش عريانة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أوم إيه تكونت عندى فوبيا من الحمام

بس مش بطلت شاور ::: لا _________ إنما بأة سريع جدا

بدل ساعة ___________ ساعة إلا خمسة :thnk0001:
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

طيب انا مواليد 94

خلاض مش مجاوبة حاجة دا انا كنت هقوالك اجابات تخليكى تنطى

 من الفرحة :ura1:
 يلا

الحلو مايكملش :smile01

فوتك بعافية يااوختشى

وتوبيك زى العسل من عضوة زى البصل ( قصدى عسسسسسسل ) ^____^
​


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بصى يا بتول انتى خلتينى هقع من على الكرسى من الضحك
دمك شربات يخرب عقلك  لا وايه زاد وغطا كمان المشاركات كلها مواقف تهلك من الضحك
اولا رورو وشاهمتها مع اختها ولا موقف ماما ربنا يديلها الصحة يارب شكلها كانت مخنوقة منك انتى واختك يا رورو ههههه

وبعدين  جه مين  مينا ال  شغال يقولك السن  سايبها للتخيل 
هههه ومش عارفة ايه تخيل  تخيل مين دا انت سنة 92 اتشلت  يعنى ممكن تبقا كام سنة دلوات  هههههههه

وبعدين ايرينى والشاور الجبار  بحسدها  وبرقت لما قالت المياه غزيرة
والرغاوى كتيرة الله يسهلك دا طبعا استحالة يحصل دلوات يعنى اللى مخدش شاور زمان مش هيشوفها تانى حكاية المية الغزيرة دى

اما انا بقا مع الاسف زى كتير من المواقف اللى حصلتلى ساقطة من ذاكرتى تماما مع انى من مواليد 78 وكنت كبيرة وقتها لكن انا بعانى من حالة زهايمر غريبة فى فترات من حياتى ولا فاكرة اى حاجه عنها ودى حاجه ساعات بترعبنى  مع الاسف مش هقدر اشاركمعاكم لانى مش فاكرة حاجة خالص عن الزلزال ده:t31:


*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

الحمدلله
انا مش تبعكم 
ما تقولوا ان الموضوع لفئه عمريه محدده
ايه الاحراج دا بس​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*انا فاكر اليوم ده كويس *
*كنا اجازه ونازلين مصر *
*وكان يوم الجو فيه كان حر *
*وكنت نايم في غرفتي *
*ولازق في عمارتنا مدرسه ابتدائي *
*وصحيت مفزوع علي صوت الاطفال وهما بيصرخوا *
*ومختش بالي ان السرير عمال يهتز بعنف *
*وعلي ما استوعبت *
*جريت وفتحت الباب ونزلت *
*وشايف السكان بيجروا *
*واعتقدت وكان اعتقاد كل واحد في مصر ان عمارتنا بس هيا اللي بتقع !!!*
*المحزن بقي كان المدرسه اللي جنبينا ....*
*الاطفال محشورين بمعني كلمه محشورين علي السلالم *
*ومفيش مدرسين !!!*
*كنت صغير في السن *
*قعدنا انا والناس نسلك في الطفال *
*وبعدين اولياء الامور هجموا علي المدرسه لانقاذ اطفالهم *
*فبقي الشكل العام كالتالي *
*الاطفال معجونه علي السلالم *
*واحنا بنحاول ننقذ الاحياء *
*والاهالي اندفعوا في همجيه علينا *
*واتعجنا كلنا في السلم والطرقه *
*ربنا سلم ساعتها *
*وبقينا بنشيل اطفال كتـــــــــــــــــــــــير مغمي عليهم *
*وانا مش عارف دول احياء ولا اموات *
*بس اليوم ده انا عمري ما هانساه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*اليوم ده محفور في ذاكرتي بكل تفاصيله*
* بس الغر يب اني مش فاكر اي حاجه تاني بعدها او قبلها حتي يوم الزلزال التابع*
* وقتها كان عندي اربع سنين ومكنتش لسه دخلت المدرسه*
* يومها كان عندنا ضيف من البلد كانفي الجيش واخد اجازه 48 ساعه فا جه يقضيها معانا لانه مكنش ينفع يسافر قنا ويرجع*
* الراجل يا دوب دخل باللبس بتاع الجيش راح ابويا جابله ترنج من عند عمي لان ابويا بيلبس جلابيه*
* وقاله ادخل خدلك دوش *
* وانا كنت قاعد في الصاله انا واختي الاصغر مني كان عندها سنتين*
* وكانت امي مفصصلنا رمان في طبق وقاعدين ناكل وهي راحت تجيب لحمه علشان الضيف*
* انا مكنتش بحب الرمان بس بحب اقد اعده وكنت بتلخبط اكيد*

* وقت الزلزال بقي الكنبه بقت ترقص نيجر روحت انا غطيت اختي بالبطانيه وحطيت عليها المخده*
* ابويا راح جه جري شال اختي والضيف طلع من الحمام لابس فرده بنلون والتانيه لبسها  في الصاله وشالني وجري بيا علي تحت*
* نزلنا لقينا امي جات راح ابويا رماني انا واختي لامي وقالها خدي بالك وخد الضيف وجري علي المدرسه يجيب اخويا واختي. الاكبر مني*
* ,*
*  بس اليوم قلب بمصيبه كان واحد في العماره اللي قدامنا*
* من الخوف شال ابنه ونط بيه من البكونه اتوفوا في وقتها *
* والمدرس بتاع اخويا جاتله سكته قلبه مات*
* ربنا يرحمهم*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أغسطس 2013)

وما الهدف من تذكر هذا الزلزال
ما هى الفائدة التى سوف تعود  على الاعضاء


----------



## tamav maria (14 أغسطس 2013)

الله يعافيكي ياحبيبتي 
بس احياتك ياغاليه انا ماكونتش موجوده في مصر في اليوم المهبب ده
يعني ما عنديش ذكريات عشان احكيها 
يلا يمكن الموضوع اللي جاي يكون لي حظ في الذكريات


----------



## *koki* (14 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع عجينى فكان لازم ارد هههههههههههههه

انت فاكر اليوم ده ؟

لا مكنتش اتولدت لسه هههههههه بس ممكن احكيلك عن اختى (كانت عمرها حوالى 5 شهور)

وياتري كنت بتعمل ايه وقت ماحصل ؟؟

الحقيقه هى كانت مع بابا و ماما فى العياده

وياتري كان ايه رد فعلك اول ماحصل كدا ؟؟

ماما: اه اللى بيحصل ده يا (اسم بابا)
بابا:ده زلزال هاتى البت و تعالى بسرعه
اختى: هدوء ما بعده هدوء
المرضى فى العياده: كلوا نزل يجرى
الطبيب: ولا اتحرك من مكانه

وطلعت كل الناس عبيطه و هو مجرلهوش حاجه

وياتري جريت ولا وقفت في مكانك ؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وياتري جالك فوبيا من بعد اليوم ده ؟؟

معتقدش ان جالها حاجه هى مش فاكره اليوم من اصله
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (14 أغسطس 2013)

اولا ربنا يسامحك يا واثقة لانك قلبتى المواجع وفكرتينى بيوم كارثى على مصر كلها 
بس مش ملاحظة ان فعلا فى ناس تخاف تيجى تحكى يقوم حد يعد على صوابعه زى ما انتى قولتى ويعرف عمرهم كام  .
يلا ماعلينا 
الكل يوسع علشان يسمع حكاية ميلاد مع الزلزال .
------------------------------------------
كنت ساعتها فى ثانوى يعنى كبير ومدرك لكل شىء 
كان الزلزال الساعة الثالثة وربع عصرا تقريبا  وكنت يا دوب لسة  راجع من المدرسة 
وكان فى الشقة انا واختى الاكبر منى فقط وهى كانت نايمة ( لانها ممرضة وكان عملها وردية ليل )
المهم يادوب فتحت الدولاب علشان اغير هدومى 
الا واجد  الدولاب يهتز ( على فكرة الزلزال بدء الاول بهزات خفيفة ثم بعد اشتد تدريجيا الى ان كان عنيفا جدا ) 
وكانت هزات خفيفة اعتقدت  ان الدولاب فقط هو الذى يهتز الى ان اشتد الزلزال وكأنى راكب مراجيح الملاهى  وكنت فى الدور الرابع .
طبعا اول شىء جاء فى ذهنى ان العمارة بتاعتنا تنهار فكان رد فعلى نسيت ان اختى نايمة وجريت فتحت باب الشقة  ومنها على السلم  طبعا مش نزلت واحدة واحدة ولكن اخذتها ( نط ) من بسطة سلم الى البسطة الاخرى فى ثوانى وصلت للدور الثانى فى الدور الثانى وجدت الساكنة اللى فى الدور الثالث وهى ( تخينة اوى ) ايضا على السلم وتحاول النزول وانا مش عارف اكمل نزول منها واقولها انزلى ياست ( ابوس ايدك ) انزلى العمارة بتقع 
الى نزلنا بسلام الى الشارع .

كفاية كدة انا خلاص تعبت وسأكمل فيما بعد 
          يتبع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا بأة كنت باخد دش بعد مشوار الكلية
> 
> و عادتى إن الدش أو ما يسمى حاليا الشاور  بأقعد ساعة جوة : أستمتع بالمياه الغزيرة
> 
> ...


هههه عجبني تعليقك ياايرو
وعجبني تفكيرك وقتها انك "بعد الشر " ماتموتيش عريانه:smile01
ومن موقعي هذا احب اشكر الزلزال اللي خلاكي
مطوليش في الشاور بتاعك وتخليه ساعه الا خمسة بس:smile01
نورتيني حبيبتي بمشاركتك الحلوة:new8:


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب انا مواليد 94
> 
> خلاض مش مجاوبة حاجة دا انا كنت هقوالك اجابات تخليكى تنطى
> 
> ...


انتي اللي عسولة يالارا
بس كنتي هتقوليلي ايه وانتي كنتي لسه مش اتولتدي اصلا:smile01
نورتتي ياغالية:new8:


نيفيان قال:


> *بصى يا بتول انتى خلتينى هقع من على الكرسى من الضحك
> دمك شربات يخرب عقلك  لا وايه زاد وغطا كمان المشاركات كلها مواقف تهلك من الضحك
> اولا رورو وشاهمتها مع اختها ولا موقف ماما ربنا يديلها الصحة يارب شكلها كانت مخنوقة منك انتى واختك يا رورو ههههه
> 
> ...


انتي اللي جميله وبتشوفي الناس جميله زيك ياانيفو
وفعلا مشاركات الاعضاء كلها عجبتني وضحكتني
وعلي فكرة هو ده كان دفي من الموضوع "الضحك او علي الاقل الابتسامة"
وكويس اانك مش فاكرة النسيان في بعض الاوقات بيبقي نعمة خصوصا لو كان في كارثه زي الزلزال مثلا ..
نورتيني حبيبتي بمشاركتك الحلوة :new8:


SaD.AnGeL قال:


> الحمدلله
> انا مش تبعكم
> ما تقولوا ان الموضوع لفئه عمريه محدده
> ايه الاحراج دا بس​


ياخسارة كان نفسي تكون تبعنا يابيتر:smile01
طيب اعملك ايه مافيه ناس مش بتحب تقول سنها
قولت اما اوقعها في الفخ بقي وامري لله:smile01
نورتني بيتر:new8:


kawasaki قال:


> *انا فاكر اليوم ده كويس *
> *كنا اجازه ونازلين مصر *
> *وكان يوم الجو فيه كان حر *
> *وكنت نايم في غرفتي *
> ...


ياساتر ياارب مواقف كلها اصعب من بعض
وفعلا ماتتنسيش
وربنا مايعودها تاني ياارب
شكرا علي مشاركتك كوازكي
نورتني بجد ويارب تفتكر كل خير:new8:


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اليوم ده محفور في ذاكرتي بكل تفاصيله*
> * بس الغر يب اني مش فاكر اي حاجه تاني بعدها او قبلها حتي يوم الزلزال التابع*
> * وقتها كان عندي اربع سنين ومكنتش لسه دخلت المدرسه*
> * يومها كان عندنا ضيف من البلد كانفي الجيش واخد اجازه 48 ساعه فا جه يقضيها معانا لانه مكنش ينفع يسافر قنا ويرجع*
> ...


بسم الصليب علي ذاكرتك ياعياد 
في اول مشاركتك ضحكتني شوية انك بتعد الرمان .. ولما حطيت علي اختك مخده بش مش فاههمة ليه:smile01.. ولما الضيف طلع بفرده وفرده:smile01
بس نكدت عليا في الاخر اما جاركم نط هو وابنه واتوفوا والمدرس جاتله سكته قلبيه
شكرا انك شاركتنا ذكرياتك ياعيا بجد
ونورتني ويارب تفتكر دايما كل خير:new8:


tamav maria قال:


> الله يعافيكي ياحبيبتي
> بس احياتك ياغاليه انا ماكونتش موجوده في مصر في اليوم المهبب ده
> يعني ما عنديش ذكريات عشان احكيها
> يلا يمكن الموضوع اللي جاي يكون لي حظ في الذكريات


طيب ده ربنا بيحيبك انك ماكونتيش موجوده في مصر وقتها 
وان شاء الله المره الجايه اجبلك فكره لذكره حلوة
نورتيني ياتموفة جدا :new8:


*koki* قال:


> الموضوع عجينى فكان لازم ارد هههههههههههههه
> 
> انت فاكر اليوم ده ؟
> 
> ...


انتي اللي ردك عجبني اكتر
شكرا ليكي حبيبتي 
نورتيني:new8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> وما الهدف من تذكر هذا الزلزال
> ما هى الفائدة التى سوف تعود  على الاعضاء


مفيش فايده محدده استاذ حبيب
انما كان هدفي اننا نبتسم شوية 
لو كان حصل موقف مضحك في اليود ده
زي ماحصل مع بعض الاعضاء اللي شاركونا

والهدف التاني اننا نفتكر مع بعض زي ماافتكرت انا واختي في التليفون قولت افتكر معاكم لاني بعتبركم اخواتي .. بس كدا .

مشاركتك اضافت للموضوع بركه ونور استاذي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا موتت من الضحك على حكاية ايرينى وكوبتك ليون ورورو
وخصوصا رورو ماماتها سابتها ونزلت تجرى
^____________________________^
انا بقى ماما حكتالى لما سالتها النهاردة
قالتلى انها كانت نايمة وبابا كان قاعد فى الصالة بره
وحسيت بالسرير بيرقص راب
قامت راحت قالت لبابا الحق البيت بيوقع
قالها اترزعى ياولية هنروح فين يعنى ؟
خلينا قاعدين هنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وفضلوا قاعدين ونص العمارة ماتت والعناية الالهية انقذتهم 
^_^

مش عارفة حاسة ان الست دى بتالش عليا :smile01:smile01
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا موتت من الضحك على حكاية ايرينى وكوبتك ليون ورورو
> وخصوصا رورو ماماتها سابتها ونزلت تجرى
> ^____________________________^
> انا بقى ماما حكتالى لما سالتها النهاردة
> ...



*هههههههه شكلها بتضحك عليكى يابت روحى استجوبيها وخليها تقولك الحقيقة 
انتوا بتضحكوا عليا ماشى ماشى ربنا يسامحكم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> اولا ربنا يسامحك يا واثقة لانك قلبتى المواجع وفكرتينى بيوم كارثى على مصر كلها
> بس مش ملاحظة ان فعلا فى ناس تخاف تيجى تحكى يقوم حد يعد على صوابعه زى ما انتى قولتى ويعرف عمرهم كام  .
> يلا ماعلينا
> الكل يوسع علشان يسمع حكاية ميلاد مع الزلزال .
> ...


اسفه كتير اني قلبت المواجع
بس طقت في دماغي كدا اعمل ايه لدماغي اللي عايزة كسرها دي بس:act23:

انا ملاحظة ناس خايفه تحكي بس مش لازم يقولوا يعني كان عندهم كام سنة وقتها واحنا مش نعرف سنهم دلوقتي كام:smile01

بس نفسي افهم بقي ايه موضوع نسيان الاخوات ده ها:smile01
يعني حضرتك نسيت اختك ورورو نسيت اختها هههههه مش ممكن الصراحه
والست التخينه دي بقي موتتني من الضحك بجد
طيب كنت شلتها اهو منها ساعدتها ومنها عديت:smile01:smile01
بجد مشاركتك جميله .. ومنتظرة الباقي اكيد
شكرا ليك استاذ ميلاد نورت:new8:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه شكلها بتضحك عليكى يابت روحى استجوبيها وخليها تقولك الحقيقة
> انتوا بتضحكوا عليا ماشى ماشى ربنا يسامحكم *​



صح ؟ انا بقول كدة حسيت انها بتالش
تلقيها مش راضية تقول الحقيقة المكسفة :smile01
بس بصراحة هموت من الضحك عليكى وخليت اخويا يقرا القصة بتاعتك وقع من ع الكرسى باامانة من كتر الضحك :smile01
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> صح ؟ انا بقول كدة حسيت انها بتالش
> تلقيها مش راضية تقول الحقيقة المكسفة :smile01
> بس بصراحة هموت من الضحك عليكى وخليت اخويا يقرا القصة بتاعتك وقع من ع الكرسى باامانة من كتر الضحك :smile01
> ​



*ههههههههه اخص عليكى كدا يابت تسيحيلى قدام  اخوكى مكنش العشم 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه اخص عليكى كدا يابت تسيحيلى قدام  اخوكى مكنش العشم
> *



هو وانا بجرى قالى استنى استنى وقرا الموضوع
بس جاء عليكى انتى واتفتح فى الضحك
:smile01
الصراحة عنده حق انا مش متصورة مامتك كانت بتجرى وتسيبكم كان منظرها اازاى هههههه

ولا اختك دى هههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا موتت من الضحك على حكاية ايرينى وكوبتك ليون ورورو
> وخصوصا رورو ماماتها سابتها ونزلت تجرى
> ^____________________________^
> انا بقى ماما حكتالى لما سالتها النهاردة
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه السرير بيرقص راب
موتيني من الضحك يالاا يخربيت عقلك فقريه

بس باباكي راجل بركة بأمانه وجدع
لا مامتك شكلها مش بتألش بأمارة الراب:smile01:smile01
طيب بذمتك مقلتلكيش ايه اللي فكرك بالزلزال ده:smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه السرير بيرقص راب
> موتيني من الضحك يالاا يخربيت عقلك فقريه
> 
> بس باباكي راجل بركة بأمانه وجدع
> ...




ع فكرة كلمة بيرقص راب منى انا
ماما ماتعرفش تقول كدة 
اخرها تقوزقز القوقز متقوقزن:smile01
قالتلى قولتلها بنوتة اسمها بتول كانت عاملة موضوع فى المنتدى
قالتلى قوللها ماما بتقوالك الله يمسيكى بالخير يابتول :new8:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هو وانا بجرى قالى استنى استنى وقرا الموضوع
> بس جاء عليكى انتى واتفتح فى الضحك
> :smile01
> الصراحة عنده حق انا مش متصورة مامتك كانت بتجرى وتسيبكم كان منظرها اازاى هههههه
> ...



*ماشى يا لارا خليه يضحك 
هههههههه ماما دى يا بنتى اكتر واحدة خوافة فى العالم وبالذات من الزلزال 
والنحمة انا لو مكانها كنت هعمل كدا برضوا ههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى يا لارا خليه يضحك
> هههههههه ماما دى يا بنتى اكتر واحدة خوافة فى العالم وبالذات من الزلزال
> والنحمة انا لو مكانها كنت هعمل كدا برضوا ههههههه
> *​



بصراحة بصراحة ومن غير الش
انا لو مكانهم كنت مش هقول ان فى زلزل وانزل بشويش على السلم عشان مش اوقع
وكمان مش مايبقاش فى زحمة على السلم
عاوزة انزل براحتى واجر ورايا اسلاك الكموبيتر والخلاط والتلاجة :smile01
هما يصيحوا بقى برحتهم يكون الزلزل خلص واكون انا قلبت الشقة قبل ماانزل :smile01
وابقى ارجعلهم لما الحال يهدى حبة 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ع فكرة كلمة بيرقص راب منى انا
> ماما ماتعرفش تقول كدة
> اخرها تقوزقز القوقز متقوقزن:smile01
> قالتلى قولتلها بنوتة اسمها بتول كانت عاملة موضوع فى المنتدى
> قالتلى قوللها ماما بتقوالك الله يمسيكى بالخير يابتول :new8:​


مانا قولت كدا برضو لاني انا اصلا معرفش اقول راب دي:smile01
خليها هي في زمن المقوقزين ده
الا يعني ايه متقوقزن دي اساسا:smile01
مسيلي علي ماما وبوسيلي ايديها بقا متنسيش:new8:


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا كنت وصلت لحد فين ؟؟
حد يفكرنى اصل الزهايمر عامل عمايله .
اة وبعد الست التخينة نزلت السلم بالعافية ونزلنا الشارع بسلام وامان 
وانا فى الشارع (وطبعا زى ماقلت كنت متخيل ان العمارة بتقع ) وجدت ان العمارة ولا وقعت ولا حاجة وشاهدت ناس كتير فى الشارع خارجة من بيوتها وانا مش فاهم فى ايه ؟؟
ممكن يكون عمارات الناس كلها بتقع مش عمارتى بس ؟؟
وانا فى حالة زهول وعايز حد يفهمنى هو فى ايه ؟؟
دا انا كنت غبى اوى .
وبعدين وجدت واحدة ست جارتى سألتها هو فى ايه ؟؟
قالت لى مافيش حاجة يا حبيبى 
وراحت وخدانى فى حضنها ؟؟
مش عايز حد تفكيره يروح لبعيد . انا كنت ساعتها طفل برىء وهى فى سن والدتى .
وبعدين تركتها ووجدت واحد جارى اخر من سنى تقريبا كان معايا فى نفس المدرسة 
فسألته هو فى ايه ؟؟
قال لى ده زلزال 
زلزال ؟؟ كنت بسمع عنه فقط كنا درسناه  فى سنة 3 اعدادى فى الكتب  نظرى  ولكن اول مرة ندرسه عملى ( تطبيقى )
المهم كنت بدأت اتمالك اعصابى وادرك الموقف ولكن مازلت فى الشارع خايف اصعد للشقة وبعد حوالى ساعة من حدوث الزلزال وانا فى الشارع وجدت اختى نازلى فى الشارع  لى وتقول لى باب الشقة قفل ومش معاه المفتاح وعايزة المفتاح علشان تفتح وتدخل الشقة 
بالزمة ارد عليها اقول لها ايه ؟؟ مش حاجة تغيظ 
قلت لها يعنى انا نزلت ونسيتك انتى شخصيا  هافتكر اخد معايا مفتاح الشقة وقت الزلزال 
--------------------------
فاصل وسنعود غدا انشاء الله علشان عاوز انام علشان عندى شغل الصبح
--------------على فكرة صدقونى انا مش كاتب افلام ولا قصص كل اللى انا كاتبه حدث بالفعل وبالحرف وانا لسة فاكر اليوم ده بالضبط 

يتبع


----------



## max mike (15 أغسطس 2013)

*انا هجاوب على الاسئلة دى كلها اجابة واحدة
كان عندى سنتين بس .. ومش فاكر حاجة ولا حسيت بحاجة اصلا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> انا كنت وصلت لحد فين ؟؟
> حد يفكرنى اصل الزهايمر عامل عمايله .
> اة وبعد الست التخينة نزلت السلم بالعافية ونزلنا الشارع بسلام وامان
> وانا فى الشارع (وطبعا زى ماقلت كنت متخيل ان العمارة بتقع ) وجدت ان العمارة ولا وقعت ولا حاجة وشاهدت ناس كتير فى الشارع خارجة من بيوتها وانا مش فاهم فى ايه ؟؟
> ...


علي فكره مصدقينك جداا 

بس اختك دي سكره بجد :smile01
وكويس ان الزلزال حصل اديك استفدت منه تطبيقي اهو:smile01
ومنتظره باقي اليوم بشغف علي فكره:t23:


max mike قال:


> *انا هجاوب على الاسئلة دى كلها اجابة واحدة
> كان عندى سنتين بس .. ومش فاكر حاجة ولا حسيت بحاجة اصلا​*


لا بجد:thnk0001:
يعني انا كاتبه موضوع طويل عريض 
علشان ترد بكلمتين "كان عندي سنتين":smile01

بس كنت مولود يعني لازم تحاول تفتكر وتشاركنا الحدث ماليش دعوة بقا افتكر اي هزة كده ولا كدا:smile01
مش مهم تفتكر المهم انك شاركتنا الموضوع بمرورك الغالي ياميكي
ويكفي انك نورت الموضوع بامانه:new8:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مانا قولت كدا برضو لاني انا اصلا معرفش اقول راب دي:smile01
> خليها هي في زمن المقوقزين ده
> الا يعني ايه متقوقزن دي اساسا:smile01
> مسيلي علي ماما وبوسيلي ايديها بقا متنسيش:new8:



انتى متعرفيش انا اعرف :t33:
اية الكلمة دى اتقالت فى فيلم احمد حلمى ^_^
وحاضر هسلملك عليها يابطتى 
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أغسطس 2013)

مكرر ممكرممكر


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أغسطس 2013)

* اليوم  كنت  تقريبا بعد الفحص والدراسة فى باب الذاكرة وقسم الزلزل  وجدته طبعا بعد معناة كبيرة طبعا 
 المهم على راء عدوتى الجميلة المهم  وكمان المهم وكمان مرة المهم  يعنى 4 مهم  
 شوفى خير الله ما يجعلة خير كنت فى اليوم دة  نازل الشارع العب   وكان ابويا واقف فى المدخل البيت  كان راجع من الشغل  كان طلع فوق وتقابل  بالصدفة فى المدخل  زى ما بيقول عارف ابوك  ياد اة اللى يجى عندنا البيت دى هههههههههههه بيقول رايح فين قولته رايح العب فى الشارع مع ابن فلان وابن فلانة  كورة  قال طيب مش تتاخر  علشان الغدا  وبعدها كان المدخل فيه 2 عجلة دراجة  واحدة  كانت من   غير رفرف الامامى   لان ديما اخويا  بركب معه العجلة فى اى مشوار الصراحة كنت فاكر حب اخوى يعنى  لكن اكتشفت بعد كده  علشان مفيش رفرف وكان يحمى هدو مه من الطين والمية فى الطريق  والتراب ويروح البيت نظيف وهدومه نظيفة وانا اخذ الزعيق ديما علشان الهدوم  وانا مظلوم فى الموضوع   ههههههههه واللى بيركب عجل هيعرف طبعا  الرفرف  الامامى لو مش موجود بيكون مصيبة.    دى اللى بيمنع المية والامطار تطير  على هدوم والطين وانت ماشى وكانت عجلتين كبار بعد كدة عرفت اهمية الاجزاء دى .
 مش تقول البيت كانت  ولاالمدخل  كانت قاعد على  فى ملهى لليلى كان المدخل باامانة المسيح بيرقص على ونصف انا حسيت انى اترميت على جنب الحيطة والعجلتين وقعوا فى بعض بعيد عنى  نشكر ربنا   المهم بقيت مش عارف اعمل اية وسامع ناس بتزعق زلزل ياولاد زلزل وطبعا  العادة المصرية فى الستات  ويك ويك ويك ويك ويك  صويت طبعا  تحس انك فى دوامة ولافاهم لية    ومش عارف اعمل اية اجرى فوق اطلع الشقة فوق ولا اجرى على الشارع والبيت كله نازل  والستات صويت لما  الواحد ودنة بقت  عمله عزى  خالص  ههههههههه
 وبامانة من يومها بقيت اكره اى ست تصوت  زى الشنيور فى ودنى  الصراحة ابقى نفسى   اجيب لصق واقفل فمها وهى لما تفتح ومش تتقفل ابدا    الشى اللى نفسى افهم لية الصويت هتستفاد اية  من كدة   وقعدنا شوية فى الشارع بتاع نصف ساعة وكل واحد يحكى اللى حصل لية ومن زلزل الى موافق مضحكة وكل واحد يضحك كان كان فى فسحة او لعبة 
  المهم مش اطول عليكم  دة اللى قدرت الذاكرة تجيبهم الصراحة ​*


----------



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> انا مكنتش لسة اتولدت
> او كنت لسة ف بطن امي
> يعني انا مش معاكوا ف الموضوع دا
> لكن متااااااااابعة



*وانا كمااان شكلك يا ميرا 
حتي ف الاسم ههههه سبحان الله
لكن فكره رووووووووعه يا توته كالعاده يا قمر 
وشوفت كله ولسه هشوف 
ربنا يفرحك يا سكر​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> مكرر ممكرممكر


نفسي افهم ايه صدي الصوت ده
ولا يكونش بتسلك صوتك قبل ماتحكيلنا
ياعم احكي هو انت هتغني:t33:


يوليوس44 قال:


> * اليوم  كنت  تقريبا بعد الفحص والدراسة فى باب الذاكرة وقسم الزلزل  وجدته طبعا بعد معناة كبيرة طبعا
> المهم على راء عدوتى الجميلة المهم  وكمان المهم وكمان مرة المهم  يعنى 4 مهم
> شوفى خير الله ما يجعلة خير كنت فى اليوم دة  نازل الشارع العب   وكان ابويا واقف فى المدخل البيت  كان راجع من الشغل  كان طلع فوق وتقابل  بالصدفة فى المدخل  زى ما بيقول عارف ابوك  ياد اة اللى يجى عندنا البيت دى هههههههههههه بيقول رايح فين قولته رايح العب فى الشارع مع ابن فلان وابن فلانة  كورة  قال طيب مش تتاخر  علشان الغدا  وبعدها كان المدخل فيه 2 عجلة دراجة  واحدة  كانت من   غير رفرف الامامى   لان ديما اخويا  بركب معه العجلة فى اى مشوار الصراحة كنت فاكر حب اخوى يعنى  لكن اكتشفت بعد كده  علشان مفيش رفرف وكان يحمى هدو مه من الطين والمية فى الطريق  والتراب ويروح البيت نظيف وهدومه نظيفة وانا اخذ الزعيق ديما علشان الهدوم  وانا مظلوم فى الموضوع   ههههههههه واللى بيركب عجل هيعرف طبعا  الرفرف  الامامى لو مش موجود بيكون مصيبة.    دى اللى بيمنع المية والامطار تطير  على هدوم والطين وانت ماشى وكانت عجلتين كبار بعد كدة عرفت اهمية الاجزاء دى .
> مش تقول البيت كانت  ولاالمدخل  كانت قاعد على  فى ملهى لليلى كان المدخل باامانة المسيح بيرقص على ونصف انا حسيت انى اترميت على جنب الحيطة والعجلتين وقعوا فى بعض بعيد عنى  نشكر ربنا   المهم بقيت مش عارف اعمل اية وسامع ناس بتزعق زلزل ياولاد زلزل وطبعا  العادة المصرية فى الستات  ويك ويك ويك ويك ويك  صويت طبعا  تحس انك فى دوامة ولافاهم لية    ومش عارف اعمل اية اجرى فوق اطلع الشقة فوق ولا اجرى على الشارع والبيت كله نازل  والستات صويت لما  الواحد ودنة بقت  عمله عزى  خالص  ههههههههه
> ...


كل دول المهم ده انت غلبتني كدا:t33:
بس تحياتي لاخوك لانه طلع ناصح واخد العجله اللي برفرف:t33:
وتحياتي ليك لاني اول مره اعرف الرفرف ده:t33:
بس يابني اصلا الستات ميبقوش ستات من غير الويك ويك ويك ده ههههه
ونشكر ربنا ان اليوم د ه عدي عليكم بخير وربنا مايعوده تاني
بس ماقولتليش انت وبتلعب بالعجله كان عندك كام سنه وقتها:smile01:smile01
شكرا يايوليوس علي مشاركتك الحلوة  استمتعت بيها بجد ونورتني:flowers:


mera22 قال:


> *وانا كمااان شكلك يا ميرا
> حتي ف الاسم ههههه سبحان الله
> لكن فكره رووووووووعه يا توته كالعاده يا قمر
> وشوفت كله ولسه هشوف
> ربنا يفرحك يا سكر​*


فلتي مني المرادي ياميرا
بس مش هخليكي تفلتي مني المره الجايه
اما اعمل موضوع عن تسونامي:t33:
حبيبتي نورتيني بجد:flowers:


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون اسمالله عليكم هو ده
> *.. زلزال 92* ..
> ​


مواليد 92 بيسلموا عليكـِ وبيقولولكـ هو حصل في شهر إيه ؟؟:2:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> مواليد 92 بيسلموا عليكـِ وبيقولولكـ هو حصل في شهر إيه ؟؟:2:​



*12 اكتوبر   يوم الاثنين*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه يا سلام هو ده يوم يتنسي 

ده حدث تاريخي 

انا وقتها لقيت كل اللي في البيت بيجري قولت اجري معاهم هعمل ايه يعني مليش نفس والا ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه يا سلام هو ده يوم يتنسي
> 
> ده حدث تاريخي
> 
> انا وقتها لقيت كل اللي في البيت بيجري قولت اجري معاهم هعمل ايه يعني مليش نفس والا ايه


ده ايه الاستسلام ده ياناااس ,^,^,
طيب مش تفهمي الاول رايحين علي فين:t31:

حبيبتي بجد نورتي الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده ايه الاستسلام ده ياناااس ,^,^,
> طيب مش تفهمي الاول رايحين علي فين:t31:
> 
> حبيبتي بجد نورتي الموضوع




ما احنا اصلا مكناش في البيت وقتها كنا عند عمتي هههههههه:wub:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ما احنا اصلا مكناش في البيت وقتها كنا عند عمتي هههههههه:wub:


ااااااااه عند عمتو
يبقي اكيد كنتوا بتجروا عشان تروحوا بيتكم:t13:


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ااااااااه عند عمتو
> يبقي اكيد كنتوا بتجروا عشان تروحوا بيتكم:t13:




ههههههههههه يا بنتي عايزه اقولك ان هي اصلا نزلت معانا:a63:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا بنتي عايزه اقولك ان هي اصلا نزلت معانا:a63:


اومال كنتوا بتجروا علي فين:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اومال كنتوا بتجروا علي فين:smil8:




:smil8: مش عارفه غالبا بقي اعتقدوا ان البيت ممكن يتهد علي دماغنا قالوا يجروا احسن:spor2:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> :smil8: مش عارفه غالبا بقي اعتقدوا ان البيت ممكن يتهد علي دماغنا قالوا يجروا احسن:spor2:


لا حبيبتي ربنا مايعودها ايام تاني ياارب:t13:


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا حبيبتي ربنا مايعودها ايام تاني ياارب:t13:




امييييييييييين يا يسوع


----------

